# Dewey's Golden Jubilee



## Jnoel21 (Sep 20, 2017)

I will be joining for some of the weekend with my 3 yo golden. Looking forward to seeing all the dogs and "golden people" at the beach!


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

I am going to try to make it as well, at least for Sunday if there is still stuff going on that day. Thanks for putting it on my radar.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LuvGoldns (Dec 14, 2013)

*Will be there*

Can't wait for my 5-year-old Amber to see the ocean for the first time. She loves water.

Years ago I took my first Golden to the beach for the first time. I was so excited to see how she would react. She loved the water also. But, she was afraid of the surf coming in and would not go near the water. :frown2:

I think when Amber sees all the dogs going in the water at the Jubilee she will jump right in! Even if it's cold (probably won't be in October) she has been in a stream when the air temp was 23 degrees--and she kept going in, 5 times, until she had ice on her ears! :grin2:

Anyone know how I can rotate my photo?


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

Fyi the website now lists different dates for the meetup. One week earlier due to the greyhound event.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

Oops it was the dates for 2018 that have changed. Dates for 2017 are still the same (Oct 6-8)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karenandthekids (Jan 4, 2011)

2018 is the week before.
it's Oct 6-8 this year with them but they will steer clear of us.


----------



## karenandthekids (Jan 4, 2011)

did you register online? You'll get email w/more info.
Glad you can join us!


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

karenandthekids said:


> did you register online? You'll get email w/more info.
> Glad you can join us!


Yes I did! Husband and I will be joining on Saturday with our puppy. We're excited to make it and also to introduce her to the beach for the first time. Thanks for posting the event on GRF :smile2:


----------



## Jnoel21 (Sep 20, 2017)

We had such a fun time at the Jubilee, sadly we could only join for a little while & I managed to hurt my foot running up the beach but it was a blast. We look forward to joining for the entire weekend come may! Too many happy Goldens to pet!


----------

